
Towards a Semantic Language of Mathematics - houli
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psSyM1zp82k
======
saycheese
Here's the main post that links to the video and covers at a high level what
they're doing:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13611326](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13611326)

